# rice powder filler



## jcw1234455 (Nov 5, 2014)

wanted to try s.boulardii but did not want to pay high cost of florastor so i searched for alternatives. i found several products one which needed to be refridgerated(which i did not want),another one with bioMOS added, Jarrows. after research on bioMOS i believed that it would not aggravate my ibs-d the way that other prebiotics like FOS would so i bought it. was doing well on it, but not a great change so i thought maybe i would see if the bioMOS was the reason i was not having full relief so i re-searched the internet and came accross piping rock s.boulardii which did not contain FOS or MOS, but had rice powder as a filler. tried the PR s.boulardii and that night immediately had bad diarrhea, thought maybe it was just a coincedence so continued taking the s.boul. the next day and again bad diarhhea, the only ingredient in the supplement beside the s.boul. was rice powder. could this really give me such bad symtoms. the rice powder was brown which could mean it was rice bran, but again to cause such reaction. was just wondering if anyone else has had such a bad reaction to rice bran powder as a filler.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I think bran can be troubling for some people. I never tried it myself. I am using "orthomolecular products S. Boulardii". It does not have any nasty filler. I don't know how good it is.


----------

